# Lincoln Rain



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Well good turn out here at Lincoln, but very wet & Muddy.
Forecast for tomorrow is looking better ( feel a bit sorry for the traders at present)

A lot of us seem to be on line here in lincoln... long live T- mobile.
Also seems to be a good collection of Tilley Hats.

Lets hope tommorow is a better day......

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello Brian & lorraine,Glad theres a good turnout.
It hasn't rained today in cambridgeshire which is the next county
down from lincolnshire so you might get our weather tommorrow
with any luck.



phil


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

I agree with Brian and Lorraine about the weather but it seems to be par for the course at these shows this year  
As a trader here i am impressed at the number of die hard stalwarts that were braving the rain yesterday and walking around and as it was a bit quiet i was able to go for a wander,found a cooker at o'learys but it's too tall .
Today the weather should be better but ground is still wet and muddy,should dry out if the wind keeps up though.So wellies would be an idea if anyone is visiting for the day .

Chris


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

moblee said:


> Hello Brian & lorraine,Glad theres a good turnout.
> It hasn't rained today in cambridgeshire which is the next county
> down from lincolnshire so you might get our weather tommorrow
> with any luck.
> phil


Phil,

We are just north of Lincoln over the Humber it rained all day yesterday. We did not have any flooding but the ground is water logged.

There is a severe weather warning for Sun/Mon.

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/uk_forecast_warnings.html

Don


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

So......
Quote:-The Region has large areas of flat, low lying land, a quarter of which is below sea level and more than 160 kilometres of coastline. East Anglia is 34 percent drier, 6 percent hotter and 6 percent sunnier than England & Wales as a whole, which makes this the driest Region.
The Environment agency is possibly not always correct or is Lincoln `up north`
Malc. :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well after a very wet Friday and lots of mud everywhere we have had a warm sunny and windy Saturday and its all just drying up nicely ready for tomorrows forecasted heavy rain again  


Jacquie


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Well after a very wet Friday and lots of mud everywhere we have had a warm sunny and windy Saturday and its all just drying up nicely ready for tomorrows forecasted heavy rain again
> 
> Jacquie


 aaaw is it raining Jaq i,m sooo sorry :twisted: :twisted:

I,ve got to work

love Tony


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tony,

It ain't raining at the moment the concert in the open air is going full swing at Lincoln didnt you got to Wickstead then?

Jacquie


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jaq
rota,d in for work can,t go any now till Malvern

have a great time see you soon

Tony


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

We had a real nice day on Friday and did a pub crawl in shirtsleeves in the evening, with a cloud burst for 15 minutes while on 5th pint of Summer Lightning. We were given two free tickets for a music fest yesterday morning and it was a superb day. 

Of course we're not in Lincoln.

Rain forecast for whole country coming up from the south, hasn't reached the south as I write.

Have fun Lincolneers


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hampshireman said:


> We had a real nice day on Friday and did a pub crawl in shirtsleeves in the evening, with a cloud burst for 15 minutes while on 5th pint of Summer Lightning. We were given two free tickets for a music fest yesterday morning and it was a superb day.
> 
> Of course we're not in Lincoln.
> 
> ...


Off topic 5 pints of Summer Lightning........Respect


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Off topic 5 pints of Summer Lightning ........Respect


Is that like White Lightning? 8O (The 15-year-old's cider of choice...)

Dougie.


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Abandoned Lincoln after a very wet start today,lots of mud and several motorhomes being helped along with JCB.

Concert last night was excellent, and it was dry and sunny until late evening so we had a great time.

Thanks to the stewards for their care and attention,and it was good to meet other members of MHF and swop info.

Lesley


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lincoln Sunday Update*

Well were still here at Lincoln.
The Sat night outdoor concert was excellent and thche weather done us a treat all day nice n dry n warm....However dispite the red sky last night today is another story lots of showers, sorry for all the traders seems like a lot of the day visitors have stayed away today.

Still were all haveing a great time here on the club pitch meeting and chatting and looking forward to nights shows.
Hoping that it don't rain too hard and that we can get of the site under our own steam tommorrow....Lots of very big tractors on hand though just in case!
And weve not spent too much this time, so thats a bonus...

Brian & Lorraine


----------

